# CameraProfiles file location



## reidthaler (Jun 5, 2009)

I created a profile using the DNG profile editor.  The directions say to save it to the CameraProfiles folder.  Where exactly is that (Win 7).

And I assume that it should show up under calibration and not a preset.

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## reidthaler (Jun 5, 2009)

I found it: C:\Users\Reid\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles

for anyone's reference.  Figured it out while I was running.

Reid


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Reid, good work....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 9, 2009)

Great job.  Other locations are:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/blog/2''8/12/15/default-file-locations-lightroom-2/

*The default location of the Adobe Camera Raw Proﬁles is&#823'; *
 Windows XP - [systemdrive]\Documents and Settings\All Users\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Camera Raw\Camera Profiles
 Windows Vista - [systemdrive]\Users\[your username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Camera Raw\Camera Proﬁles
 Mac - [systemdrive]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Camera Raw/Camera Proﬁles/
 *Your custom Camera Raw Proﬁles can also be installed to the User folders&#823'; *
 Windows XP - [systemdrive]\Documents and Settings\[your username]\Application Data\Adobe\Camera Raw\Camera Proﬁles
 Windows Vista - [systemdrive]\Users\[your username]\AppData\Local\Adobe\Camera Raw\Camera Proﬁles
 Mac - [systemdrive]/Users/[your username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Camera Raw/Camera Proﬁles/


----------

